

Valve's Linux video games plan described as 'unethical' - velodrome
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-19065082

======
csense
Let's accept (for the sake of argument) that open source is better than closed
source. Then it seems like that would imply running proprietary games on an
open-source OS would be better than running proprietary games on a proprietary
OS.

So RMS should be praising Valve's Linux experiments as a step in the right
direction, not complaining because that step doesn't go far enough.

